# 11th Orientale Concentus International Choral Festival 2018, Singapore



## Ace99 Cultural

*LEARN HOW YOU CAN STAND A CHANCE TO WIN UP TO SGD $30,000!

Date: 1 - 4 July 2018
Location: Singapore*

Orientale Concentus, conceptualized in 2008 with the purpose of promoting international arts and cultural exchange and youth choral music development, has seen a successful run across Asia. Participants in earlier editions not only hail from host countries, but also from Malaysia, Indonesia, China, Taiwan, South Korea, South Africa and Czech Republic!

This will be a unique opportunity for all choirs to step into a holistic and memorable international choral learning journey, all in one place. 
*
The upcoming eleventh edition of the festival is scheduled to take place once again in Singapore from 1 - 4 July 2018.
*
[HR][/HR]
* Why you should sign up?*


Grand Prix Prize Money of SGD $20,000 GUARANTEED!
Perform in Singapore's World Class Esplanade Concert Hall with superb state-of-the art acoustic features
Remarkable opportunity for aspiring choirs to broaden their chorale horizons, network with other talented choirs and build long-lasting international friendships!
Learn from our World Renowned Adjudication Panel from Asia, Europe and United States of America!
[HR][/HR]

Watch our 10th Orientale Concentus' highlight video to have a glimpse of what you can expect participating in OC11 and how we are different from other festivals in the region!

With a Grand Prix Prize money being doubled to a *WHOPPING SGD $20,000*, you wouldn't want to miss this choral music extravaganza!

*Participate NOW to save up to SGD $400*!

Visit www.orientaleconcentus.com or email to [email protected] to find out how you can win up to SGD $30,000 and other exciting offers for Orientale Concentus 11. We are really excited with all the programmes that we will provide and we would love to have you join us!

*P.s. Do remember to follow us on Facebook for more updates!*


----------

